# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  Νεο AP στη Γλυφάδα.

## DolbyNR

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Στη Γλυφάδα έχει κάνει αρκετά καλή δουλειά ο Papashark από το Πανόραμα, τον οποίο βλέπω και εγώ από το σπίτι μου στον Αγ. Νικόλα.

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμος εξοπλισμός (ένα dlink 900 και μια omni 9db), αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να τα στήσω σπίτι μου γιατί δεν είμαι σε καλό σημείο.

Ακου προτάσεις λοιπόν από ενδιαφερόμενους.

----------


## papashark

Μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο.

Είπα να βρούμε λίγο χρόνο για κανα site survey με το φως της μέρας, και ασκήσεις επί χάρτου.

Έλα να πάρει φόρα η Γλυφάδα !  ::

----------


## BadC

Στείλτε μου ένα πμ αν δε σας κάνει κόπο έτσι ώστε να μπώ και εγώ στο πνεύμα!!
Μετα τις γιορτές θα έχω ένα laptop και μπορεί και ένα pentium 4 του αδερφού μου

----------


## DolbyNR

Μετά από αρκετές βόλτες ξέρουμε τα εξείς.

O Cheatmode (#602) βλέπει τον Calazar (#2100) και τον Alex (#1692). Ο Calazar βλέπει τον papashark (#1007) και βρίσκεται σε καλό σημείο, ένα στενό κάτω από τη Βουλιαγμένης και δύο στενά μακρία από το μικρό εκκλησάκι του Αγ. Νικολάου προς Βούλα. Η πολυκατοικία είναι αρκετά ψιλή, δεν έχει καλή θέα όμως προς Ελληνικό. Ο Cheatmode είναι επίσης σε πολύ καλό σημείο (από τα τελευταία σπίτια προς το βουνό, δύο στενά πάνω από τη Γούναρη στο ύψος της Ρ. Φεραίου), βλέπει καλά κάτω Γλυφάδα και καλούτσικα Ελληνικό αλλά δυστηχώς δεν βλέπει τον Papashark.

Όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει υπάρχει εξοπλισμός AP διαθέσιμος (ένα dlink 900+ και μια omni dlink 12db). Επειδή τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουν εμφανιστεί καινούριοι κόμβοι στην περιοχή με τους οποίους δεν έχουμε έρθει ακόμα σε επαφή, αν οποιοσδήποτε στην περιοχή νομίζει πως βρίσκεται σε καλό σημείο για να στήσει AP (θεμιτό είναι να βλέπει και τον papashark για να συνεχιστεί το δύκτιο) ας κάνει ένα post για να έρθουμε σε επαφή. Αν πάλι δε νομίζει ότι βρίσκετε σε καλό σημείο για AP, έχει διάθεση να συνδεθεί και δεν βλέπει το AP του papashark, ας κάνει ένα post για να έρθουμε σε επαφή να δούμε αν βλέπει τον Cheatmode ή τον Calazar.

(παράκληση: πριν κάνετε post ρίξτε μια ματιά στο nodedb για να δείτε που περίπου βρίσκεστε σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους)

Άντε να πάρουμε μπρος!!!

----------


## koki

wow. 
Αν και δεν ειμαι άμεσα επηρεαζόμενη, χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που γίνεται μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια. Dolby σε συγχαίρω (και τους υπολοίπους) γιατί όπως βλέπω το πάτε καλά, τουλάχιστον από οργανωτικής πλευράς.
Τα λέμε σύντομα ασύρματα, εύχομαι

----------


## DolbyNR

Ευχαριστώ jismy  ::  

Συγχαρητήρια αξίζουν οι Calazar, Cheatmode, Cp.Chaos και Alex που έχουν διαθέσει και χρόνο και εξοπλισμό για τα test.

Δεν βλέπω να ενδιαφέρεται ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος της Γλυφάδας όμως και ανησυχώ... Ισως θα έπρεπε να αρχίσουμε να στέλνουμε email γιατί πολλοί μπορεί να μην διαβάζουν το foroum...

Anyway, εύχομαι κι εγώ να τα πούμε σύντομα ασύρματα!

----------


## papashark

Tι λέτε, θα τα πούμε το Σάββατο κατά τις 3:00 στα starbucks στην βούλα ?

----------


## DolbyNR

Ο Calazar, ο Cheatmode, ο Alex και εγώ είμαστε μέσα.
Θα ενημερώσω και τον Cp.Chaos.

Κάποιος άλλος ενδιαφερόμενος;

----------


## ale3is

Και εγω πιθανοτατα μεσα!

----------


## Emper0r

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω πως θα βρώ το χρόνο για συναντήσεις δυστυχώς μέχρι το τέλος Ιανουαρίου(είμαι πνιγμένος).

----------


## Cha0s

DolbyNR μήπως είσαι φίλος ενώς Γρηγόρη απο Ελληνικό-ΓΛυφάδα;

Μου έχει πει ότι ενδιαφέρεται άμεσα για το AWMN αμά είσαι το παλικάρι που μου έλεγε οτι συνδέθηκε με το AWMN μιλήστε μαζί μήπως ενδιαφέρετε να συνδεθήτε...

Φιλικά Βαγγέλης.

----------


## DolbyNR

Βαγγέλη,

Αν μιλάς για τον Μοραϊτη που μένει λίγο πιο κάτω από την τροχαία πάνω στη Βουλιαγμένης (τον Zyxiwox), τότε έχουμε ήδη μιλήσει. Αν πάλι όχι τότε πες μου για ποιον λες να τον κυνηγήσω  ::  

Σ'ευχαριστώ που ενδιαφέρθηκες!

----------


## DolbyNR

Μίλησα με τον Cp.Chaos και μπορεί κι αυτός.

Μέχρι στιγμής λοιπόν είμαστε 6 σίγουροι (Calazar, Cheatmode, Cp.Chaos, Alex, DolbyNR και papashark) και ο ale3is κατά πάσα πιθανότητα.

Τι λες papashark, το κλείνουμε;

----------


## papashark

To κλεισμένο ?  ::

----------


## Alex

Na mai kai go.

I ora einai 3:30, eimoun arketes ores stin taratsa, pernaga kalodia, esteina tin keraioula (grid 24dbi) kai to 2000AP. Ola kala. Eixa parei to laptop kai eixa sindethei me to pc mou sto spiti meso remote desktop (wireless pali!  :: 

Vevaia...ENOEITAI oti den vlepo kanenan kai tipota  ::  Yia Papashark eimai poli pros elliniko/vouno yia na ton vlepo. To monon pou vlepo apsoga einai o Cheatmode.

Pisteuo oti auto pou tha mas esone olous einia na stiname allo ena AP ekei pou einai o papashark tora, mono pou auti i keraia tha evlepe kathara kai mono pros glyfada/elliniko. Yiati to provlima den nomizo na einai oti den iparxei optiki epafi me ton papashark, apla i keraies tou einai perisotero pros voula (kai kala kanei yiati exipiretei poli kosmo)

I ironia tora. Douleuo se studio opou thelo na sindeso kai to studio sto AWMN (kirios yia na exoume internet apo tin adsl edo spiti mou), to opio einai 2-3 stena apo emena, kiomos den to vlepo KATHOLOU! Den exo kanei test vevaia os tora, alla me to mati den fenetai kan i polikatoikia opou einai to studio. Poli spasimo...

Tespa. ta leme apo konta stin voula to sabbato.

----------


## Cha0s

Alex που ακριβώς μένεις στο Ελληνικό γιατί και εγώ Ελληνικό είμαι μήπως....  ::

----------


## Alex

Βασικα Γλυφαδα ειμαι  :: 

Ειμαι 1 στενό κατω απο την Γουναρη, κοντα στον Μαρινοπουλο (City Plaza)

Τωρα σε ψαχνω στην NodeDB

----------


## Cha0s

Χμμμ... είσαι αρκετά μακριά από μένα... εγώ είμαι κοντά στο Max Stores στην Γουναρη αλλά 4 στενά πιο κάτω... κοινώς καμία σχέση χεχεχεχε

Στο NodeDB δεν θα με βρείς γιατί απλά δεν έχω δηλώσει ακόμα κόμβο...
Θέλω να τα ετοιμάσω όλα πρώτα και μετά να δηλώσω...

----------


## sotiris

> Cha0s
> Στο NodeDB δεν θα με βρείς γιατί απλά δεν έχω δηλώσει ακόμα κόμβο... 
> Θέλω να τα ετοιμάσω όλα πρώτα και μετά να δηλώσω...


και ομως θα βοηθουσε πολυ να γραφτεις στην nodedb σαν ενδιαφερομενος ή σαν συγκεντρωση υλικου και οταν με το καλο ειχες ολοκληρωσει αυτο που θελεις θα αλλαζες την εγγραφη σου σε ενεργο κομβο.

----------


## DolbyNR

Cha0s,

Γιατί δεν φιάχνεις ένα node στο nodedb (όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο sotiris) για να δούμε που ακριβώς είσαι, και αν μπορείς έλα και εσύ στη Βούλα το Σάββατο στις 3μμ για να τα πούμε από κοντά. Θα κοιτάξουμε να έχουμε μερικές εκτυπώσεις από το χάρτη του nodedb και κάποιο πολιτικό χάρτη για να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται. Τι λες;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Na mai kai go.


1) Θερμή παράκληση να μην γράφεις με greeklish.

2) Και να με έβλεπες δεν θα συνδεόσουν με το 2000.......  ::

----------


## DolbyNR

> 2) Και να με έβλεπες δεν θα συνδεόσουν με το 2000.......


Το 2000 μπορεί να παίξει και σαν client (έτσι λέει τουλάχιστον).
Δεν το έχουμε δοκιμάσει στην πράξη βέβαια... Εκτός αν υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα με το cisco που έχεις στήσει.

Το 900+ παίζει με το cisco σου ή θα έχουμε και εκεί πρόβλημα;

Παρεπιπτόντως, για κάποιο ηλίθιο λόγο το 810+ είναι πιο ακριβό από το 900+ ενώ έχει λιγότερες λειτουργίες (AP για παράδειγμα)  ::

----------


## papashark

Και εγώ λέω ότι είμαι πανέμορφος, πανέξυπνος, πλούσιος, και προπάντων μετριόφρων αλλά κανείς δεν με πιστεύει !  :: 

Εγώ δεν είχα καταφέρει αν το κάνω να παίξει, θα ξαναδοκιμάσουμε, αλλά είμαι αρνητικός.....

----------


## Alex

Τωρα ελεγα και στον Dolby οτι δεν εχει καποιο search tool στο web interface του 2000.


Αλλα τεσπα...θα δειξει. Το πολυ πολυ στεινω AP εδω σπιτι μου.

----------


## DolbyNR

Οκ,

Άκυρο δηλ. το 2000 για client. Για το 900+ όμως δεν μου απάντησες Πάνο, το έχεις δοκιμάσει σαν client στο cisco; Σαν AP απ'όσο ξέρω παίζει χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## Cha0s

> Cha0s,
> 
> Γιατί δεν φιάχνεις ένα node στο nodedb (όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο sotiris) για να δούμε που ακριβώς είσαι, και αν μπορείς έλα και εσύ στη Βούλα το Σάββατο στις 3μμ για να τα πούμε από κοντά. Θα κοιτάξουμε να έχουμε μερικές εκτυπώσεις από το χάρτη του nodedb και κάποιο πολιτικό χάρτη για να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται. Τι λες;


Βασικά είχα φτιάξεi Node sto nodedb αλλά το έσβησα για προσωπικούς λόγους. (Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτό.)

Για το Σάββατο ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω άν θα μπορέσω γιατί εργάζομαι και είναι περιορισμένος ο χρόνος μου και έχω και άλλο meeting να πάω από το οποίο δεν μπορώ να λείψω λόγω του ότι έιμαι admin στο συγκεκριμένο forum ( http://www.freestuff.gr ).

Θα ξέρω σίγουρα άυριο. Θα σας ενημερώσω.

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης.

----------


## papashark

To 900+ RevB παίζει πάρα πολύ καλά.

Το 900+ RevC παίζει αν του κάνεις μια μικρή εγχείρηση και αλλάξεις τις κεραίες, και ακόμα δεν ρυθμίζει ισχύ σαν client.

----------


## ale3is

Τελικα τι εγινε στα Starbucks?Για πειτε να μαθουμε και αυτοι που λειπαμε...

----------


## Alex

Καθησαμε και τα ειπαμε να δουμε τι θα κανουμε.
Γνωριστήκαμε ολοι μας, ειναι ολοι πολυ καλά παιδια.

Κατα πασα πιθανοτης, θα στειθει μια Omni με ενα 900+ στον Πανο (Calazar).

Δεν είναι σιγουρο ακομά γιατι δεν ξερουμε 2 ατομα (εγω ενας απο αυτους) αν βλεπουμε τον Calazar.

Αυτη είναι η πιο πιθανή επόμενη κίνηση. Μαλλον αυριο, Κυριακή θα κανουμε test να σιγουρευτούμε ότι βλέπουμε και οι 2 που μειναμε τον Calazar.

Αν τον βλέπουμε, απο βδομάδα αρχίζουμε και στείνουμε!  :: 

Αντε και ευχομαι μην μου μπουκώσετε την aDSL!  :: 


Alex

----------


## papashark

Χωρίς να θέλω να στεναχωρήσω κανένας από τους πιο παλιούς της Γλυφαδοβούλας, αυτή είναι η πρώτη φορά που πιστεύω ότι σύγουρα θα προχωρήσει κάτι στην περιοχή !  ::

----------


## Alfisti_GL

> Χωρίς να θέλω να στεναχωρήσω κανένας από τους πιο παλιούς της Γλυφαδοβούλας, αυτή είναι η πρώτη φορά που πιστεύω ότι σύγουρα θα προχωρήσει κάτι στην περιοχή !




Μολις στεναχωρηθήκαμε..  ::  Οι παλιοί γλυφαδοβουλιώτες θα πάρουν εκδίκηση για αυτη την προσβολή!  ::  Φέρτε μου μια omni 12db και ενα 
900+  ::

----------


## papashark

Φάνη, έβαλα πλυθηντικό, εσύ είσαι ένας μόνο και έρημος...  :: 

Επιτέλους θα αποκτήσεις παρέα ! 

_(αλήθεια την 340 τι την έχεις κάνει ? την χρησιμοποιείς ?)_

----------


## DolbyNR

Απ'το στόμα σου και στου θεού τ'αυτί Πάνο!

Δυστηχώς οι προγραμματισμένες ταρατσοβόλτες δεν πραγματοποιήθηκαν σήμερα λόγω χθεσινοβραδινού ξενυχτιού...
Αναβλήθηκαν όμως για Δευτέρα απόγευμα  :: 

Έρχεται η παρέα Φάνη ερχεται  ::

----------


## DolbyNR

Σήμερα πραγματοποιήθηκαν και οι τελευταίες βόλτες!

Η ταράτσα του Calazar φαίνεται από τις ταράτσες των Alex, Cheatmode και Cp.Chaos! Η ιδέα με το στρόμπο το βράδυ απδείχθηκε σωτήρια τελικά  ::  

Τέλος οι βόλτες προς το παρών, τώρα στήνουμε εξοπλισμό και linux pc στην ταράτσα του Calazar! (εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιος τελευταίος και καταϊδρωμένος που έχει να προτίνει κάτι διαφορετικό...)

Linuxάδες του foroum ετοιμαστήτε να μας δανίσετε τα φώτα σας  ::

----------


## Alex

Εγω ευχομαι να ξυπνησουν και τα αλλα nodes της γλυφαδας τωρα που υπαρχει AP και μπορουν να συνδεθουν.

Το στηνουμε σε καλο σημείο, οι περισότεροι νομίζω οτι θα βλεπετε.


Αντε και μετα ενώνουμε Γλυφαδα με το υπολοιπο AWMN!

----------


## papashark

> Εγω ευχομαι να ξυπνησουν και τα αλλα nodes της γλυφαδας τωρα που υπαρχει AP και μπορουν να συνδεθουν.
> 
> Το στηνουμε σε καλο σημείο, οι περισότεροι νομίζω οτι θα βλεπετε.
> 
> 
> Αντε και μετα ενώνουμε Γλυφαδα με το υπολοιπο AWMN!


E? Όχι ότι είναι θέμα, αλλά υπήρχε και από πριν.....  ::

----------


## DolbyNR

> E? Όχι ότι είναι θέμα, αλλά υπήρχε και από πριν.....


Χεχε, παραπονιάρη Πάνο. Αν δεν είχες κάνει την αρχή δεν θα κάναμε τίποτα εμείς τώρα  ::  
Θες να τ'ακούς όμως ε; 

Thanx για άλλη μια φορά  ::

----------


## papashark

Μπα, δεν με κόφτει και τόσο.

Μακάρι να βρεθεί μια καλή ταράτσα που να έχει κάποιον εκεί μόνιμα να φροντίζει τον κόμβο, να ξέρει και λίγο linux, και εγώ θα του μετακομίσω όλα τα πράγματα εκεί !  :: 

Απλά από μία άποψη καλό είναι να ξέρει ο κόσμος τι ακριβώς υπάρχει σε κάθε περιοχή, και από την άλλη, καλά ρε, την nodedb δεν την κοιτάς καθόλου ?  ::

----------


## Alex

Ενοειται πολυ αξιζει ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον papashark.

Χωρις τον Πανο δεν θα χαμε φτάσει ουτε στα μισα απ' οτι ειμαστε τωρα.


Αντε απο αυριο, Τριτη, μπαινουμε στο όλο ζουμι της υποθεσης!

----------


## ZouZouRas

Παιδια να σας καλησπερισω και εγω (ισως ο πιο νεοπας απο ολους σας)..... Μιας και βλεπω κουβεντα για γλυφαδα να πω πως εκανα register το node μου (#2353: ZouZouRas).. Σαβατο παμε για ψωνια με εναν φιλο μου γνωστη και κυριακη κανω αποπειρα να στησω ενα client... Το καλο ειναι οτι ψιλοβλεπω απο την ταρατσα μου στην Τερψιθεα....


Να ειστε καλα παιδες...


Βασιλης..

----------


## papashark

Τι θα πάρετε με τον "γνώστη" ?

Ελπίζω όχι κοτετσόσυρμα, όχι συσκευές στα κουτουρού...

Πες μας τι θα πάρεις να σου πούμε την γνώμη μας ?

----------


## Alex

Εισαι 3.5km απο το AP που στεινουμε.

Πιστευω οτι εχεις οπτική επαφή. Κανε ενα προχειρο test με το να βγεις στην ταρατσα σου με καλια και να δεις προς τα εκει:

Το AP που στεινουμε ειναι λιγα μετρα κατω απο την λεοφόρο Βουλιαγμενης, λιγο πιο κατω απο το υψος τον δυο σχολειων. Θα σε βοηθήσουν πολυ κατι κοκκινα γραμματα, τα οποια αν θυμαμαι καλα λενε Fujitsu.

Αν θες να κανεις τεστ υπαρχει διαθέσιμο ενα strobo light το οποιο βοηθάει απιστευτα.

Καλη Τυχη

----------


## ZouZouRas

Οπως ειπα παιδια ειμαι νεοπας, προς το παρων διαβαζω τα F.A.Q. πριν ρωτησω οπως πολυ σωστα λετε  ::  

Αν κομπουτερας στο επαγγελμα ακουσα για το AWMN πριν απο δυο βδομαδες ειδα το λινκ του site στο bikenet και απο τοτε κολλησα...

Λοιπον απο οτι ξερω μιλαμε για D-LINK 900, big dell καλωδιο απο την κεραια στο dlink, κατευθηνομενο πιατο και ftp καλωδιο μεχρι το PC (απο το οποιο θα ανεβαινει και η τροφοδοσια στο dlink στην ταρατσα...)

Τωρα για κεραια, dlink κλπ φανταζομαι οτι θα φτιαχτουν καπως ετσι:

http://www.sastya.gr/sv1cim/SXEDIA/SXEDIA.htm

Εαν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι σας παρακαλω πειτε το, μπραβο στους παλιους για την βοηθεια που δινουν στα νεα ατομα...

Απο την στιγμη που ολα αυτα δουλεψουν (το ποτε δεν το γνωριζω ακομα, θα κανω μερικα πλοτ να δω τι εχω κοντα...) ξεκιναει με συντροφια το laptop μου η αναζητηση συνδεσης.... Αν και απο οτι καταλαβα η περιοχη ειναι δυσκολη...

Θα τιμω συχνα το forum μιας και δεν με ενδιαφερει να μεινω μια ζωη ενας client-leecher αλλα θελω να το προχωρησω και πιο περα...

Να στε καλα....

----------


## papashark

Καλά τα λες Zouzouras, αν και δεν κατάλαβα τι είανι το "big dell" καλώδιο !  ::

----------


## ZouZouRas

Οταν μαθω και εγω papashark, να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα σου πω...  ::  ....

Απο οτι καταλαβα αυτο θα συνδεει την κεραια στο dlink..... τωρα.... οτι ξερετε ΔΕΝ ξερω....

----------


## paravoid

Όπως είπα και του Πάνου χτες το βράδυ μάλλον εννοείς pig tail και απλά άκουσες big dell  ::

----------


## ZouZouRas

Πολυ πιθανον βοηθαει και το τηλεφωνο σε αυτο...  ::  ...

Παντως απο μια βολτα που εκανα χθες στην ταρατσα προς πειραια εχω αρκετη θεα, οταν τρακαρω ψηφιακη θα βαλω και photos...

Παντως για αρχη θα με παρει απο το χερακι να μου δειξη γνωστος που αυτος εχει link στον Ν. Κοσμο και το εχω δει να δουλευει (αυτου ειναι και η κατασκευη στο site που εβαλα)

Καλη σας μερα...

----------


## DolbyNR

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!

Όποτε έχεις χρόνο στείλε ένα pm ή email στον Alex ή σε εμένα να περάσουμε από την ταράτσα σου να κάνουμε site survey. 

Στην Γλυφάδα υπάρχει ένα AP προς το παρών (στο οποίο ίσως να μπορείς να συνδεθείς) με node id #1007, που το έχει στήσει ο papashark πάνω στο Πανόραμα. Αν δε μπορείς να συνδεθείς εκεί είναι πολύ πιθανό να βλέπεις την ταράτσα του Calazar (node id #2100).

Εύχομαι να τα πούμε σύντομα ασύρματα  ::  !

----------


## cheatmode

Μετά από τρείς μέρες δουλειάς πάνω από ένα καημένο pcακι, οι προσπάθειες μας απέδωσαν επιτέλους καρπούς!  ::  

Ο DolbyNR και εγώ επιτέλους καταφέραμε να στήσουμε Debian σε έναν p233MMX με 57(!)mb ram (θηρίο έτσι :: ! Μετά από τέσσερα reinstall του Debian καταφέραμε να κάνουμε το quagga να δουλέψει (κατάρα να πέσει πάνω στα dependencies  ::  ).

Τώρα το μόνο που μας λείπει είναι το σωστό configuration για το quagga και είμαστε έτοιμοι. Βέβαια είμαστε ήδη έτοιμοι, αφού το routing των δύο subnets που μας ενδιαφέρουν άμεσα γίνεται κανονικά. Οπότε όσοι ενδιαφερόμενοι, κοιτάξτε αύριο το απογευματάκι (γιατι ποιος ξυπνάει πρωί τωρα...) προς την ταράτσα του Calazar(#2100).

Μετά από τόσες ώρες τίμιας δουλειάς και άπειρες εγκαταστάσεις πακέτων για τα dependencies των πάντων, μπορόυμε επιτέλους να κοιμηθούμε ικανοποιημένοι...  ::

----------


## koki

Hurray hurray!

Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια είναι όλα δικά σας!
Ας ακολουθήσου*μ*ε όλοι το παράδειγμά σας  ::

----------


## DolbyNR

Thank you thank you.  ::  

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον JS που μας ανέχτηκε στο τηλ. αρκετές φορές και απάντησε στις απορίες μας, και στον Achille για την γρήγορη απάντηση για το module.

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον ατζέντη μου και την προσωπική μου κομμώτρια...

Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## Alex

Πανεμορφα!

Αντε βαρέθηκα να κανω site survey και το μονο που να βρησκω ειναι το AP που εχω για το home lan mou δυο ορόφους κατω!


Περιμένω πως και πως!

----------


## ZouZouRas

Επιτελους η κεραια στηθηκε παιδια αλλα...... τουλαχιστον με το site survey που εκανα τζιφος... Βρηκα ενα AWMNmarcxip το οποιο και ειναι πολυ μακρυα και ενα ιδιωτικο ADSL κατι........... κατα τα αλλα νεκρα.... παντως το καλο που εχω ειναι οτι δεν βλεπω πολλους αλλα με βλεπουνε καλα (εννοω λιγο ψηλοτερα) παρα πολλες ταρατσες.... Ειδωμεν παντως... Καλο βραδυ..

----------


## papashark

> Βρηκα ενα AWMNmarcxip το οποιο και ειναι πολυ μακρυα και ενα .....



Άχ βάχ.....

Είναι καμιά 20αριά χιλιόμετρα ?

----------


## Alex

Yep.

Eγω συνδεθηκα. Ειχα ping 3-4ms αλλα όχι σταθερα.

Απο αυριο-μεθάυριο θα το φτιάξω.

Βεβαια ακόμα δεν υπαρχει δικτυο, απλα το AP.

Τα μονά που λοιπουν ειναι 2 UTP καλώδια και ειμαστε ετοιμοι. Και η αιτηση για το IP του AP.


and then, Glyfada is online  ::

----------


## ZouZouRas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ZouZouRas
> 
> Βρηκα ενα AWMNmarcxip το οποιο και ειναι πολυ μακρυα και ενα .....
> 
> 
> 
> Άχ βάχ.....
> 
> Είναι καμιά 20αριά χιλιόμετρα ?



Πανω κατω ναι δεν εκανα receive ουτε ενα πακετο απο κει... Μια stella 24db εχω αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν ειναι και κατι σπουδαιο...

----------


## ZouZouRas

Ακυρον... το ADSL ON AIR (#1700) απο οτι λεει στο Node db ειναι πληρες AP και το πιανω ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑΑΑΑΑ  ::  

Μολις εστειλα mail μιλαμε ουτε ενα drop πακετο...

----------


## DolbyNR

Λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών, το AP ήταν τελικά έτοιμο χθές το απόγευμα.
Το ssid είναι "awmn 2100" και το ip του είναι προς το παρών το default, 192.168.0.50 με subnet 255.255.255.0.

Όπως είπε και ο Alex, μας λείπουν δύο utp καλώδια για να συνδέσουμε το AP και το πιάτο που δείχνει προς papashark με το linux pc, και να συνδεθούν τα δύο subnets. Αφού γίνει και αυτό τα μόνα που μένουν είναι η αίτηση για awmn ip διευθύνσεις και το σωστό configuration του quagga.

Όσοι επιχειρήσετε να συνδεθείτε δώστε κάτι άλλο από 192.168.0.50 για να μην κόψετε τους υπόλοιπους.  ::  

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Cp.Chaos ο οποίος έκανε σχεδόν μόνος του όλη την εγκατάσταση και το στήσιμο!

----------


## socrates

> Πανω κατω ναι δεν εκανα receive ουτε ενα πακετο απο κει... Μια stella 24db εχω αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν ειναι και κατι σπουδαιο...





> Ακυρον... το ADSL ON AIR (#1700) απο οτι λεει στο Node db ειναι πληρες AP και το πιανω ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑΑΑΑΑ  
> 
> Μολις εστειλα mail μιλαμε ουτε ενα drop πακετο...


[φιλική συμβουλή]
... που σημαίνει ότι έχεις περιθώρεια να μειώσεις και άλλο την εκπομπή σου, τόσο ώστε να παραμείνει αποτελεσματικό το link χωρίς 'υπερβολές'. Σκέψου πάντως, το ενδεχόμενο να αλλάξεις την κεραία σου με κάτι άλλο... (ένα πιατάκι ας πούμε). Βάζεις σε αγγελία την κεραία που έχεις τώρα και με μια μικρή σχετικά διαφορά έχεις ένα πιο ορθολογικό σύστημα. Πιστεύω τώρα πήρες την πρώτη γεύση και θα είναι πιο εύκολα για σένα  ::

----------


## ZouZouRas

Βεβαιως και θα το μειωσω με τετοια συνδεση... Απλα 1η μερα ειναι ουσιαστικα που ειναι η κεραια πανω και ψαχνομαι ακομα....


Ουτε και εγω πιστευω πως θα πρεπει να ξεπερναει τα 15 (νομιμα) db...

Ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη φιλε μου...

----------


## papashark

> Ουτε και εγω πιστευω πως θα πρεπει να ξεπερναει τα 15 (νομιμα) db...


20 είναι το νόμιμο όριο και προκύπρει από την ισχύ εξόδου + κέρδος κεραίας - απώλειες καλωδίων και βυσμάτων.

----------


## DolbyNR

Αν δεν ήταν και ο καιρός...

Να δούμε αν θα καταφέρουμε σήμερα με τον καιρό που έχει να κρεμάσουμε utp καλώδια και να στοχεύσουμε πιάτα!

Αν κάποιος έχει κονέ με τον καιρό ας κάνει κάτι...

----------


## sotiris

εγω να πω οτι εδω που ειμαι το εχει στρωσει,τα αυτοκινητα ειναι ασπρα,το ιδιο τα δεντρα,και σε λιγο και οι δρομοι....και μολις ακουσα ειδησεις,το κυριο σωμα της κακοκαιριας δεν εχει ερθει ακομα,το περιμενουν το βραδυ.

----------


## DjBac

Kalhspera...

Menw voula...
7 stena peripu panw apo th Vouliagmenhs sthn Proodou!!!!

Yparxei periptwsh na boresw na synde8w!!???  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Kalhspera...
> 
> Menw voula...
> 7 stena peripu panw apo th Vouliagmenhs sthn Proodou!!!!
> 
> Yparxei periptwsh na boresw na synde8w!!???


κοιτα στο Nodedb ποιοι ειναι κοντα σου,και επικοινωνησε μαζι τους.

----------


## koki

'Αμα βλέπεις προς Πανόραμα, που από ο,τι καταλαβαίνω παίζει, ναι υπάρχει περίπτωση. Ψαχτο.

----------


## wiresounds

> Kalhspera...
> 
> Menw voula...
> 7 stena peripu panw apo th Vouliagmenhs sthn Proodou!!!!
> 
> Yparxei periptwsh na boresw na synde8w!!???


Σε παρακαλώ να γράφεις τα Ελληνικά με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες σ' αυτό το forum για να σε καταλαβαίνουμε.

----------


## DjBac

Υπαρχει καποιος που μπορω να ρωτησω... Νομιζω ο papashark??

----------


## sotiris

ποιο ειναι το Node id σου?
να κοιταξουμε εμεις το χαρτη.... για σενα.

----------


## koki

ναι αλλα επειδη ειναι μεγαλος ανθρωπος και εχει πιεση και αρτηριοσκληρυνση πρωτα θα διαβασεις και θα ψαξεις καλα, γιατι δε θες να σε τρεχουμε τωρα στο χωμα η στη φυλακη

----------


## DolbyNR

> Υπαρχει καποιος που μπορω να ρωτησω... Νομιζω ο papashark??


Το AP του papashark είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πιο κοντά σε σένα.

Στη περιοχή μας υπάρχουν 2 AP στα οποία μπορείς να συνδεθείς. 
Πήγαινε στο http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/index.php και βρες τα nodes #1007 (papashark) και #2100 (Calazar). Βάλε και το δικό σου node για να δεις που είσαι σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους και κάνε ξάνα post εδώ να μας πεις.

----------


## ZouZouRas

Παιδια καλησπερα...

Μετα απο ανελεητο site survey μες στο Σ/Κ και αφου πηρα τα...... φρυδια μου θα δοκιμασω σημερα κατα τις 7 να ανοιξω σαν ΑΡ με DHCP.....

Εαν κανεις κανει δοκιμες ας προσπαθησει μπας και συνδεθει.. NODE ID #2353 Node Name #ZouZouRas....

Και εναν να δω για να σηκωσω ενα FTP με τα πραγματα μου για να μου πει τι D/L speed εχει προς το παρων μου φτανει....

Να στε καλα...

Βασιλης...

----------


## sotiris

Bασιλη σου δουλεψε το προγραμμα για το site survey?

----------


## ZouZouRas

Σωτο μου μπλοκαρε το πρωτο αρχειο σαν .exe το outlook....  ::  

Και το 2003 δεν εχει ξεμπλοκαρισμα... μπορεις να το ξαναστειλης σαν zip??

Μονο το πρωτο...

----------


## ZouZouRas

Υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα που εχω βαλει σαν IP RANGE 193.92.150.xx ???

Να το αλλαξω μηπως??

----------


## sotiris

εκανα το .exe kai zip και στο εστειλα.καντο unzip να φανερωθει το exe και μετα κανε unrar ολα μαζι για να σου δωσει το προγραμμα ολοκληρο.

εαν θες να κατεβαζει οτι αρχεια θες εσυ το outlook 2003 υπαρχει τροπος,το εχω κανει εγω,το ειχα ψαξει και το ειχα βρει στο site tis microsoft.
εαν θυμαμαι καλα ειτε πας manual και προσθετεις τις καταληξεις που θες στο registry (σου λεει που και πως), ειτε υπαρχει ενα προγραμματα που σου ανοιγει ενα παραθυρο και διαλεγεις τις καταληξεις και κανει αυτο τις αλλαγες στο registry.

----------


## DjBac

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DjBac
> 
> Υπαρχει καποιος που μπορω να ρωτησω... Νομιζω ο papashark??
> 
> 
> Το AP του papashark είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πιο κοντά σε σένα.
> 
> Στη περιοχή μας υπάρχουν 2 AP στα οποία μπορείς να συνδεθείς. 
> Πήγαινε στο http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/index.php και βρες τα nodes #1007 (papashark) και #2100 (Calazar). Βάλε και το δικό σου node για να δεις που είσαι σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους και κάνε ξάνα post εδώ να μας πεις.


Ειδα στο χαρτη τα 1007 και 2100....
Δημιοθργω node κ οταν τελειωνω τη δήλωση βγαίνει μια σελίδα με μια γραμμη με ακαταλαβιστηκα γραμματα....

Θα το ψαξω παλι!!!  ::

----------


## DolbyNR

> Ειδα στο χαρτη τα 1007 και 2100....
> Δημιοθργω node κ οταν τελειωνω τη δήλωση βγαίνει μια σελίδα με μια γραμμη με ακαταλαβιστηκα γραμματα....
> 
> Θα το ψαξω παλι!!!


Χμ, δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει...
Εμείς εδώ είμαστε πάντως, μόλις σε δούμε στο χάρτη μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε και για site survey από την ταράτσα σου.

Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε  ::

----------


## sotiris

κοιτα μηπως φταινε τα ελληνικα, νομιζω οτι οταν γραφεις ελληνικα στην nodedb βγαζει "κινεζακια".

----------


## DjBac

Λοιπον το node # einai 2412 DjBac

Βλεπω αρκετους κομβους κοντα μου...
Αρκετοι κατασκευαζονται κ 2-3 πρασινοι!!
μαζι κ του papashark....
Πως θα δω αν οντως γινεται η συνδεση!!
δεν εχω τα καταλληλα μηχανηματα ακομα!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DolbyNR

> Πως θα δω αν οντως γινεται η συνδεση!!
> δεν εχω τα καταλληλα μηχανηματα ακομα!!


Το σημείο που βρίσκεσαι δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημο. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να βλέπεις και τα 2 AP. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση να δούμε τι φαίνεται από την ταράτσα σου.

Έχε υπόψη σου: Το συνολικό κόστος για να γίνεις client είναι γύρω στα 200€ (μαζί με ηλ. κουτί extra καλώδια κλπ κλπ), ίσως κάτι λιγότερο. Δεν είναι τα λεφτά το πρόβλημα όμως αλλά ο χρόνος που θέλεις να διαθέσεις. Το στήσιμο είναι αρκετή δουλειά (με αρκετό χαβαλέ βέβαια) και η συντήρηση το ίδιο (αν κάνεις καλή εγκατάσταση εξ'αρχής βέβαια η συντήρηση θα είναι μηδαμινή  ::  ). 

Στείλε μου pm να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε. Μπορώ να φέρω laptop και test εξοπλισμό να δούμε που μπορείς να συνδεθείς.

----------


## Cha0s

Παιδιά εγώ μένω Ελληνικό και θέλω σιγά σιγά να μπαίνω στο κλίμα αφού σύντομα ετοιμάζω και εγώ εγκατάσταση για μένα.

Σας πειράζει να έρθω και εγώ κατά την εγκατάσταση και το τεστάρισμα να γνωριστούμε και όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω κιόλας;

Αν είναι στείλτε μου pm να κανονίσουμε!

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης.

----------


## cheatmode

> Πως θα δω αν οντως γινεται η συνδεση!!
> δεν εχω τα καταλληλα μηχανηματα ακομα!!


Αντώνη, dont worry, θα παρω τον dolby και το laptop του μια από αυτές τις μέρες και θα έρθουμε από το σπίτι του Τάσου και το δικό σου.

----------


## DjBac

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DjBac
> 
> Πως θα δω αν οντως γινεται η συνδεση!!
> δεν εχω τα καταλληλα μηχανηματα ακομα!!
> 
> 
> Αντώνη, dont worry, θα παρω τον dolby και το laptop του μια από αυτές τις μέρες και θα έρθουμε από το σπίτι του Τάσου και το δικό σου.



OK!!!!
Thanx!!!

Αντε να το προχωραμε λιγο!!!! ::  ::

----------


## DolbyNR

> Αντώνη, dont worry, θα παρω τον dolby και το laptop του μια από αυτές τις μέρες και θα έρθουμε από το σπίτι του Τάσου και το δικό σου.


Πώς λέμε θα πάρω το σκύλο μια βόλτα και θα'ρθω  ::  
Έτσι έτσι...

----------


## DolbyNR

Τα νεύρα μου  ::  !

Το AP στον Calazar (#2100) παίζει κανονικά όπως έχουμε αναφέρει και στο παρελθόν, αλλά το link με το AP του papashark στήνεται ακόμα...

Σήμερα πήραμε το 810+ που μας έλειπε, φιάξαμε επιτέλους τα 20άμετρα utp καλώδια και σύνδέσαμε το linux pc με το AP (900+) και με το 810+ για να γίνει το link με papashark. 
Στο 810+ έχουμε συνδέσει ένα ωραίο πιατάκι 80cm και ένα feeder. Για τέσσερεις ολόκληρες ώρες προσπαθούσαμε να στοχεύσουμε το πιάτο  ::  ! Δύο φορές πιάσαμε το AP του papashark και απάντησαν κάποια ping και από τότε δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να ξαναστοχεύσουμε σωστα! Ή είναι πολλή δύσκολη η στόχευση ενώς 80cm πιάτου ή εμείς κάτι δεν κάναμε καλά. ΚΑΤΑΡΑ! 

Δε λέω, ωραία τα πιάτα, λιγότερος θόρυβος, πιο κατευθηντικά κλπ κλπ... ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΠΙΣΤΗ...  ::  

Εχμ εχμ... Αν κάποιος έχει βρει κάποια εύκολη πατέντα για να στοχεύσει με πιάτο ας μας την πει μπας και καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε link. Επίσης (έτσι για να ξέρουμε που περίπου πατάμε), τι εύρος έχει ένα 80cm πιάτο (ορίζόντια και κάθετα);

Ελπίζω οι προσπάθιές μας να δώσουν αποτέλεσμα  ::  

Υ.Γ. Για μια ακόμα φορά ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Cp.Chaos για την υπομονή του και την πολύτιμη βοήθειά του.

----------


## Painter

Θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή στο ότι το σημείο στόχευσης ΔΕΝ είναι κάθετα στην επιφάνεια που ορίζει η περιφέρεια του πιάτου αλλά περίπου 22 μοίρες ψηλότερα.
Αυτό σημαίνει πως το πιάτο δέν θα κοιτάει όπως όταν σημαδεύει δορυφόρο αλλα αρκετά χαμηλότερα.
Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μήν πάει κάτι καλά με το καλώδιο ή με την πόλωση του feeder.
Δοκιμάσατε να σημαδέψετε με το feeder σκέτο?

Καλή τύχη

----------


## DolbyNR

> Θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή στο ότι το σημείο στόχευσης ΔΕΝ είναι κάθετα στην επιφάνεια που ορίζει η περιφέρεια του πιάτου αλλά περίπου 22 μοίρες ψηλότερα.
> Αυτό σημαίνει πως το πιάτο δέν θα κοιτάει όπως όταν σημαδεύει δορυφόρο αλλα αρκετά χαμηλότερα.
> Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μήν πάει κάτι καλά με το καλώδιο ή με την πόλωση του feeder.
> Δοκιμάσατε να σημαδέψετε με το feeder σκέτο?
> 
> Καλή τύχη


Χμ, *πολύ* ενδιαφέρον! Στερνή μου γνώση να σ'είχα πρώτα...

Αν κατάλαβα καλά: Αν θεωρήσουμε μια λογική γραμμή κάθετη στην επιφάνεια του πιάτου που το κόβει στο κέντρο του, τότε κάτω από αυτή τη γραμμή είναι είναι το feeder το οποίο δείχνει προς το πιάτο και 22 μοίρες πάνω από τη γραμμή φεύγει πιά άλλη νοητή γραμμή που πηγαίνει στο στόχο μας... Σωστα;

Όχι δεν δοκιμάσαμε να στοχεύσουμε μόνο με το feeder... Αν τα δούμε πολύ σκούρα θα το κάνουμε και αυτό.

Thanks  ::

----------


## Painter

Ακριβώς.

Κοίτα και μιά φωτό απο την Hookοταράτσα.

----------


## DolbyNR

> Κοίτα και μιά φωτό απο την Hookοταράτσα.


Ok, I get the point  ::  
Thanx.

----------


## ZouZouRas

Παιδες θα ειμαι συντομος.... Εγω (#2353) βλεπω ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑ τον (#1700)... Τριγυρω στην περιοχη μου υπαρχει αρκετο ενδιαφερον απο οτι ειδα στην nodedb... Ολοι αυτοι βλεπουν εμενα... Λοιπον μιας και εγω και ο δημητρης (#1700) θελουμε να φτιαξουμε ΑΡ τι πιο απλο απο το να φτιαξω ενα ΑΡ με 360 κεραια και ενα client με την κατευθυνομενη που να βλεπει στο 1700 και να κανει το ιδιο και ο 1700?? Ετσι σε εμενα συνδεονται οι τερψιθιωτες και εγω με τον 1700 τους δινουμε εξοδο προς Ν κοσμο, Ν σμυρνη (που εχω και ατομο με καλη ληψη στον Ν κοσμο που ψηνεται)...

Το ξεκιναω απο την αρχη του μηνα λογω χρηματικου αλλα ..... Θα χρειαστω πολυ βοηθεια ως ασχετος....

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...00&nodeid=2353

Καλο απογευμααααααα

----------


## Ifaistos

Ο #1700 Δημήτρης (ή ΑDSL_OnAir αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δεν είναι συνδεμένος στο AWMN μέχρι αυτή τι στιγμή. Έχει στήσει ένα δίκτυο και μοιράζει internet σε κάποιους γύρω από αυτόν. Έχω μιλήσει μαζί του πριν λίγο καιρό και έχει δείξει ενδιαφέρον να συνδεθεί. 
(BTW βρίσκεται σε αρκετά καλό σημείο και ίσως βοηθήσει στο να "σπάσουν" τα μακρινά link Αλίμου/Αργυρούπολης.)
Το ότι τον βλέπεις "καμπάνα" το συμπέρανες από την nodedb ή έκανες κάποιο scan ;

Στείλε μου κάποιο pm με το τηλέφωνο σου και τι ώρες μπορούμε να τα πούμε, μια και ,ανάμεσα στα άλλα, ψάχνουμε "δρόμο" για να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί και η Γλυφάδα/Βούλα

Στέλιος

----------


## ZouZouRas

Απο τα 100 πακετα φιλε μου εχω drop 5-6 ειναι αρκετα καλη η συνδεση που εχουμε (κουφο αλλα αληθινο γιατι ειμαστε σχετικα μακρυα) και εγω εχω μιλησει με τον Δημητρη και ειμαστε και οι 2 "ψημενοι" για να στησουμε ΑΡ....

----------


## cheatmode

> Απο τα 100 πακετα φιλε μου εχω drop 5-6 ειναι αρκετα καλη η συνδεση που εχουμε (κουφο αλλα αληθινο γιατι ειμαστε σχετικα μακρυα) και εγω εχω μιλησει με τον Δημητρη και ειμαστε και οι 2 "ψημενοι" για να στησουμε ΑΡ....


Το ότι από τα 100 πακέτα έχεις 5-6 dropped, είναι από ping ή από το html interface του dlink; Με λίγα λόγια, εχεις κάνει ping τον #1700; Αν ναι, με πόσα ms; Αν τα πράγματα είναι όπως λέει ο Ifaistos, τότε ίσως είναι μια καλή περίπτωση για να βγεϊ όλη η περιοχή (Γλυφάδα-Βούλα) στο AWMN...

----------


## cheatmode

Μπαϊ δε γουεϊ, είμαι ο πρώτος 24/7 client του calazar(#2100)  ::  

Όλα μέχρι στιγμής παίζουν άψογα, το link είναι σταθερό με 1-2ms και το shh ή ftp με το linux router pcακι γίνεται χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Hip Hip

----------


## DolbyNR

Hurray  ::  

Έτσι έτσι...

----------


## ZouZouRas

> Το ότι από τα 100 πακέτα έχεις 5-6 dropped, είναι από ping ή από το html interface του dlink; Με λίγα λόγια, εχεις κάνει ping τον #1700;


Προς το παρων απο το HTML του DLINK και αυτο γιατι δεν μου εχει δωσει προσβαση στο AP του ακομα...... Παντως δεν ειναι αντανακλαση γιατι τον βλεπω σταθερα... Εχουμε μιλησει καποιες φορες στο τηλεφωνο και ειναι θετικος παντως σημερα το βραδυ θα δοκιμασω να συνδεθω και να δουμε χρονους...

----------


## DolbyNR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cheatmode
> 
> Το ότι από τα 100 πακέτα έχεις 5-6 dropped, είναι από ping ή από το html interface του dlink; Με λίγα λόγια, εχεις κάνει ping τον #1700;
> 
> 
> Προς το παρων απο το HTML του DLINK και αυτο γιατι δεν μου εχει δωσει προσβαση στο AP του ακομα...... Παντως δεν ειναι αντανακλαση γιατι τον βλεπω σταθερα... Εχουμε μιλησει καποιες φορες στο τηλεφωνο και ειναι θετικος παντως σημερα το βραδυ θα δοκιμασω να συνδεθω και να δουμε χρονους...


Ωραίος! Άντε να δούμε αν θα βγούμε ποτέ στο AWMN... 

Θερμή παράκληση: πριν αποφασίσεις να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό για να στήσεις AP ή να γίνεις client (πέρα από αυτόν που ήδη έχεις), ας κάνουμε μια συνάντηση για να δούμε την ταράτσα σου και τη θέα που έχεις. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να δούμε ποιοι είναι γύρω από τον κόμβο σου και να τους στείλουμε email για να δούμε αν όντως ενδιαφέροναι (καλώς ή κακώς λίγοι σβήνουν τον κόμβο τους όταν σταματήσουν να ασχολούνται). Θα ήταν κάπως άχρηστο να βάλεις sector ή

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cheatmode
> 
> Το ότι από τα 100 πακέτα έχεις 5-6 dropped, είναι από ping ή από το html interface του dlink; Με λίγα λόγια, εχεις κάνει ping τον #1700;
> 
> 
> Προς το παρων απο το HTML του DLINK και αυτο γιατι δεν μου εχει δωσει προσβαση στο AP του ακομα...... Παντως δεν ειναι αντανακλαση γιατι τον βλεπω σταθερα... Εχουμε μιλησει καποιες φορες στο τηλεφωνο και ειναι θετικος παντως σημερα το βραδυ θα δοκιμασω να συνδεθω και να δουμε χρονους...




```
ping ip_του_απέναντι -l 1500 -t
```

 στο command prompt των windows για να δεις τα πακέτα σου με το απέναντι AP.

----------


## ZouZouRas

Φιλε μου xaotike ξερω να κανω ping αλλα δεν μου εχει δωσει ακομα ουτε την ip του ΑΡ του οποτε δεν μπορω να κανω.. Τον ψαχνω στο τηλεφωνο παντως.....

----------


## xaotikos

Έχει dhcp? Αν έχει θα σου βάζει αυτόματα το δικό του gateway και θα κάνεις αυτό ping. Αν δεν έχει...κακώς!

----------


## jstiva

> Na mai kai go.
> 
> I ora einai 3:30, eimoun arketes ores stin taratsa, pernaga kalodia, esteina tin keraioula (grid 24dbi) kai to 2000AP. Ola kala. Eixa parei to laptop kai eixa sindethei me to pc mou sto spiti meso remote desktop (wireless pali! 
> 
> Vevaia...ENOEITAI oti den vlepo kanenan kai tipota  Yia Papashark eimai poli pros elliniko/vouno yia na ton vlepo. To monon pou vlepo apsoga einai o Cheatmode.
> 
> Pisteuo oti auto pou tha mas esone olous einia na stiname allo ena AP ekei pou einai o papashark tora, mono pou auti i keraia tha evlepe kathara kai mono pros glyfada/elliniko. Yiati to provlima den nomizo na einai oti den iparxei optiki epafi me ton papashark, apla i keraies tou einai perisotero pros voula (kai kala kanei yiati exipiretei poli kosmo)
> 
> I ironia tora. Douleuo se studio opou thelo na sindeso kai to studio sto AWMN (kirios yia na exoume internet apo tin adsl edo spiti mou), to opio einai 2-3 stena apo emena, kiomos den to vlepo KATHOLOU! Den exo kanei test vevaia os tora, alla me to mati den fenetai kan i polikatoikia opou einai to studio. Poli spasimo...
> ...


PApashark δαγκωστον! Γράφει greklish...  ::

----------


## papashark

Δεν μπορώ, για το καλό του forum έχω βγάλει την μασέλα μου !

----------


## sotiris

::  jstiva...το ονομα μου ειναι Ματσας....Αρτεμης Ματσας...  ::

----------


## koki

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jstiva

> jstiva...το ονομα μου ειναι Ματσας....Αρτεμης Ματσας...


Την άλλη φορά θα φορέσω την κουκούλα μου...  ::   ::

----------


## DolbyNR

Things are happening beyond our understanding...

Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη! (άσχετο)

----------


## Alex

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω ένα συμπέρασμα.

Ξαφνικά (σχεδον) δεν πιάνω τιποτα. Και ερχομαι στην εξης ερώτηση:

Υπαρχει περίπτωση να χαλάσει μια κεραία (συγκεκριμένα μια Stella 24dbi) απο ένα πέσιμο?

Εντάξει στράβωσε η μια ακρη της και την ισιωσα, αλλα απο τότε (μαλλον) δεν πιανω τιποτα πουθενά.

Εχω αλλάξει το d-link, εχω αλλάξει το pingtail (ΜΠΑΣ και ηταν αυτο) αλλα πάλι τιποτα.

Καμία ιδεα κανεις?

----------


## Capvar

Τσέκαρε τα βύσματα... οι δικές μου έχουν φάει τις τουμπες, αλλά ποτέ δε σταμάτησαν να λειτουργούν... (θα έχουν χάσει κάποια db)
Όποτε δεν έπιανα τπτ έφταιγαν πάντα τα βύσματα...

Btw κοίτα και τί επιλογή κεραίας έχεις στο D-Link

----------


## Alex

Τα χω checkarei ολα.

Αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω, λογικα το πολυ πολυ να επεφταν τα dbi, οχι να μην λειτουργουσε. Δεν εχει λογο να μην λειτουργήσει, ειναι απλή κατασκευή, δεν έχει μηχανικά μερη.

Ειναι πραγματικό ένοιγμα, αλλα θα το λύσω  ::

----------


## DolbyNR

Με ένα σμπάρο πολλά τρυγόνια  ::  

Σήμερα τρέξαμε με τον Cheatmode στο σπίτι του DjBac, με το γνωστό laptop και το dlink που έχουμε για δοκιμές από τον πρίγκηπα του σκότους  ::  
Ο DjBac έχει οπτική επαφή με το AP του papashark και ping στα 7ms με -l 1500  ::  

Επίσης πήγαμε και στο σπίτι του Alex όπου έπαιξε το link χωρίς πρόβλημα (τελικά είχε ξεβιδωθεί το pigtail του 810+). Χωρίς να καθυστερήσουμε μοιράσαμε την dsl του Alex (ας είναι καλά το παιδί, thank you Alex  ::  ) και στήσαμε γρήγορα γρήγορα ένα wingate server. Έτσι το παρών post γίνεται από το σπίτι του cheatmode μέσω ενός απλού wingate client!

Things are looking up  ::  

Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι τον papashark για την τηλ. βοήθειά του.

----------


## Alex

Οκ. Πανέμορφα.

Δουλευουν όλα!

Τελικά είχα κάνει μαλακία με το pingtail. Ξερω ξερω.....μαλακία μου  :: 

δίνω adsl στον cheatmode με wingate, και μάλιστα με ένα καταπληκτικό προγραμματάκι που ονομάζεται bandwidth controller μπορώ να κάνω και limit το bandwidth.

αντε αν όλα πάνε καλά σε 1-2 ώρες θά έχει και ο dolby adsl!

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω σήμερα λόγω κοινωνικών υποχρεώσεων  ::   ::  

Ελπίζω την απόμενη φορά να μην μου τύχει κάτι!  ::

----------


## DolbyNR

Έτοιμο και το πιάτο στο σπίτι του Calazar για link με το AP του papashark!  ::  

Το link πάιζει άψογα στα 2ms, αλλά τα 2 subnets φαίνεται να μην συνδέονται... Τουλάχιστον από δω και πέρα μπορώ να κάνω configure το linux pc από το σπίτι μου  ::

----------


## cheatmode

> δίνω adsl στον cheatmode με wingate, και μάλιστα με ένα καταπληκτικό προγραμματάκι που ονομάζεται bandwidth controller μπορώ να κάνω και limit το bandwidth.
> 
> αντε αν όλα πάνε καλά σε 1-2 ώρες θά έχει και ο dolby adsl!


'Αντε να πείσεις τώρα τον καινούριο κόσμο που ενδιαφέρεται οτι το AWMN δεν σημαίνει δωρεάν internet. Από τα άτομα που με έχουν ρωτήσει για αυτό τον τελευταίο καιρό το 90% νομίζει οτι μία σύνδεση στο AWMN συνεπάγεται αυτόματα και δωρεάν internet. 

Πάντως τρελό leeching χτες το βράδυ. Πάλι καλά που είμαστε 2 πάνω σε αυτό το AP, αλλιώς θα είχε μαζευτεί κοσμος έξω απ' το σπίτι μου να πετάει ντομάτες. Εγώ πάντως εμπιστεύομαι το bandwidth του alex μέχρι την τελευταία του σταγόνα  ::

----------


## koki

ουα χα χα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DolbyNR

> ουα χα χα


Όχι ακριβώς...

MWAHAHAHAHAH HAR HAR HAR HAR ehm ehm!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAR HAR HAR!

Είναι πιο evil έτσι, δεν βρίσκεις;

----------


## koki

αι ντον'τ νηντ το *πλεϋ* ηβολ.

----------


## DolbyNR

Αρχίσανε τα προβλήματα...  ::  

O linux router ήταν ήδη εν λειτουργία και έπαιζε όταν ξαφνικά κόλλησε. Ψάχνοντας να βρούμε την αιτία μάθαμε ότι εκεί που τον είχαμε αφήσει προσωρινά (μέχρι να μπει σε ειδικό χώρο όπου δεν κινδυνεύει από μικρές αδερφές, σκύλους, γάτες κλπ κλπ) έγινε καλόγερος για διάφορα ρούχα. Το pcάκι δεν άντεξε φυσικά, υπερθερμάνθηκε και κόλλησε. 

Δυστυχώς στο επόμενο restart (και μετά από 1-2 fsck) τα πράγματα δεν ήταν πολύ καλά αφού αρκετά βασικά αρχεία είχαν γίνει truncated και το linux συμπεριφερόταν περίεργα (πακέτα χάνονταν στο ping, ftpd δεν έπαιζε πια και το ssh έπαιζε αλλά δεν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε login).

Έτσι ξαναστήνουμε σιγά σιγά το router (τώρα βέβαια ξέρουμε  ::  ) και παράλληλα ετοιμάζουμε τη μόνιμη κατοικία του για να μην έχουμε ξανά τα ίδια. 

Ηθικό δίδαγμα: Οι μ@λ@κίες επιστρέφονται...

----------


## DolbyNR

Το 900+ (Rev C) που χρησιμοποιούμε στον Calazar για AP έχει επιλογή κεραίας (diversity, left, right). Από όσο έχω διαβάσει στο forum η επιλογή κεραίας δεν παίζει σωστά στο Rev C και χρειάζεται εγχείρηση.

Από τότε που στήσαμε το AP είχαμε προβλήματα στο bandwidth. Το average transfer rate μεταξύ των client ήταν περίπου 200kb/s. Άλλαξα την επιλογή κεραίας (σε AP mode πάντα, σε client mode δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται) από diversity σε right και η ταχύτητα ανέβηκε τουλάχιστο στο διπλάσιο (τώρα έχουμε average 500kb/s με peeks στα 600kb/s και 700kb/s). *Συμπεραίνω λοιπόν ότι η επιλογή κεραίας, σε AP mode, δουλεύει και σε Rev C.*

Ακόμα και τα 500kb/s όμως δεν είναι 11mbit (είναι περίπου το μισό). Σπάω το κεφάλι μου να βρω τι μπορεί να φταίει αλλά τίποτα. Οπτική επαφή θεωρούμε ότι υπάρχει (έχει γίνει test με στρόμπο από την κάθε ταράτσα). Ίσως είναι θέμα στόχευσης, αλλά με τις stelles που έχουμε (μη βαράτε προσωρινές είναι) πόσο έξω μπορούμε να πέσουμε; Ένα scan θα μας πείσει βέβαια... Περιμένω μια pcmcia από τον papashark για να τη βάλω στο laptop να κάνω μερικά αξιοπρεπή scan.

Μέχρι τότε όμως...
Αν υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε ιδέα πάνω στο θέμα, παρακαλώ... Μη ντρέπεστε  ::

----------


## dti

Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δεις 11 Mbps πραγματικά με εξοπλισμό 802.11b. 
Σε εξαιρετικά καλά links, έχουν αναφερθεί ταχύτητες μέχρι 800 και 900 KB (πιθανότατα με μεγάλη ισχύ).

----------


## Painter

> Ακόμα και τα 500kb/s όμως δεν είναι 11mbit (είναι περίπου το μισό).


Αν είναι 500kb/s είναι ψιλοχάλια, αν όμως είναι 500kB/s τότε είναι πολύ καλά.
Την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα θα την δείς σε μεταφορά αρχείων μεταξύ client και server που είναι συνδεμένος στην LAN του ΑΡ και όχι μεταξύ δύο clients όπου είναι χαμηλότερη.

----------


## paravoid

> Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δεις 11 Mbps πραγματικά με εξοπλισμό 802.11b. 
> Σε εξαιρετικά καλά links, έχουν αναφερθεί ταχύτητες μέχρι 800 και 900 KB (πιθανότατα με μεγάλη ισχύ).


Να συμπληρώσω πως αυτές οι ταχύτητες (800-900KB/sec) κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έγιναν με το proprietary 802.11b*+* της Texas Instruments (βλ. D-Link) και πέρα από την μεγάλη ισχύ που απαιτείται για να λειτουργήσει, ζημιώνει και τα γειτονικά κανάλια λόγω διαφορετικής διαμόρφωσης.

----------


## DolbyNR

> Αν είναι 500kb/s είναι ψιλοχάλια, αν όμως είναι 500kB/s τότε είναι πολύ καλά.
> Την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα θα την δείς σε μεταφορά αρχείων μεταξύ client και server που είναι συνδεμένος στην LAN του ΑΡ και όχι μεταξύ δύο clients όπου είναι χαμηλότερη.


Το average είναι 500kilobytes/s (και όχι kilobits). Να υποθέσω ότι είμαστε καλά και ότι ταχύτητες όπως 1mΒ/s δεν θα δούμε ποτέ;

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Painter
> 
> Αν είναι 500kb/s είναι ψιλοχάλια, αν όμως είναι 500kB/s τότε είναι πολύ καλά.
> Την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα θα την δείς σε μεταφορά αρχείων μεταξύ client και server που είναι συνδεμένος στην LAN του ΑΡ και όχι μεταξύ δύο clients όπου είναι χαμηλότερη.
> 
> 
> Το average είναι 500kilobytes/s (και όχι kilobits). Να υποθέσω ότι είμαστε καλά και ότι ταχύτητες όπως 1mΒ/s δεν θα δούμε ποτέ;


Ναί.

----------


## Cha0s

Αν θεωρήτικα τα 11Mbps σου δίνουν χοντρικά 1 Megabyte το δευτερόλεπτο τότε τα 500Kilobyte το δευτερόλεπτο που πιάσατε πιστέυω είναι καλά για wireless εφόσον πρακτικά σε wireless διατάξεις πιάνεις τις μισές από τις ονομαστικές ταχύτητες.

Τουλάχιστον αυτό έχω διαπιστώσει πρακτικά και απόσα έχω διαβάσει μέσα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## DolbyNR

Μάλιστα.

Thanx για τις απαντήσεις  ::

----------


## Alex

Και γιατί να μην πάμε στα 22mbit? αφου υποτίθεται όλος ο εξοπλισμός μας υποστηρίζει 22.

Το + που εχουμε (στα 810 και στο 900) δεν είναι το 22mbit?

----------


## DolbyNR

> Και γιατί να μην πάμε στα 22mbit? αφου υποτίθεται όλος ο εξοπλισμός μας υποστηρίζει 22.
> 
> Το + που εχουμε (στα 810 και στο 900) δεν είναι το 22mbit?


Δες απάντηση του paravoid παραπάνω.

----------


## xaotikos

> Αν θεωρήτικα τα 11Mbps σου δίνουν χοντρικά 1 Megabyte το δευτερόλεπτο τότε τα 500Kilobyte το δευτερόλεπτο που πιάσατε πιστέυω είναι καλά για wireless εφόσον πρακτικά σε wireless διατάξεις πιάνεις τις μισές από τις ονομαστικές ταχύτητες.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον αυτό έχω διαπιστώσει πρακτικά και απόσα έχω διαβάσει μέσα στο φόρουμ.


Χοντρικά σου δίνουν περίπου στα 700KiloBytes/sec αν δεν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## Cha0s

Μέσα στο σπίτι δοκιμαστικά που είχα τεστάρει σε Ad-Hoc mode 2 Dlink 520+ max rate είχα στα 600kilobyte περίπου στα 11Mbps.

----------


## papashark

Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα φτάση τα 5-5.5Mbit, άρα περί τα 700ΚΒps, ανάλογα το τι κάνεις και με τι το μετράς.....

DolbyNR, θα σου δώσω μια καρτούλα να έχεις να κάνεις μόνιμα δοκιμές στην περιοχή σου.

----------


## DolbyNR

> DolbyNR, θα σου δώσω μια καρτούλα να έχεις να κάνεις μόνιμα δοκιμές στην περιοχή σου.


Να'σαι καλά. Μια pcmcia καρτούλα είναι ότι πρέπει για να στοχεύσουμε σωστά τα 2 πιάτα που έχουμε στήσει στην περιοχή  ::  

Thanx!

----------


## TNS

Γειά χαρά σε όλους! Καταρχάς θέλω να σας συγχαρώ για την προσπάθεια που κάνετε και θα ήθελα και εγώ να σημμετάσχω!  ::  Μόλις σήμερα το πρώι μου έβαλε ένας φίλος ιδεές και από το πρωί δεν έχω ξεκολήσει να διαβάζω τα FAQ και διάδορα threads του forum!  ::  Είδα τον χάρτη με τα nods (είμαι ο # 2494) και μάλλον δεν έχω κοντά μου και πολλούς αν και η ταράτσα είναι από τις πιο ψηλές στην περιοχή. Ελπίζω όταν έχετε χρόνο να κάνουμε και στην ταράτσα μου ένα site survey.  ::  Είμαι Γλύφάδα (Άνω) κοντά στην πλατεία του Άγιου Παύλου και σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη του nodedb το πιο κοντινό AP σε μένα είναι ο Calazar (# 2100) 2.9km νότια από 'μένα...
Ελπίζω να τα πούμε αναέρια κάποια στιγμή!  ::

----------


## DolbyNR

Υπάρχει εξοπλισμός διαθέσιμος για scan. Σου στέλνω pm με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------

